# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  dojenje i trudnoća

## katjenka

Imam kćerkicu koja ima 18mj i još uvijek ju dojim (pa tako, što neki kažu, do srednje). Prije mjesec dana ostala sam u drugom stanju pa me zanimaju iskustva mama u svezi mlijeka. Što se događa s kvalitetom mllijeka za vrijeme trudnoće? Postoji li mogućnost prijevremenih kontrakcija ako starije sisa? Što se događa s kolostrumom ako starije i dalje siki i dobiva li druga bebeica, ako nastavim tandemski dojiti, dovoljno kolostruma na početku svog života? Imam želju dojiti tandemski ali nemam iskustva :Smile: 
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem

----------


## Thlaspi

Bok!
  Čestitam ti na krasnom dojilačkom stažu.  :Klap:   Vidim da tražiš konkretna iskustva, no dok se ne jave mame koje su dojile tandemski, napisat ću ti samo par stvarčica... i preporučam ti ova dva tekstića, prvi o dojenju u trudnoći a drugi i o tandemaškom dojenju

  Za vrijeme trudnoće, odnosno drugog tromjesječja bi moglo doći do promjene u okusu i količini mlijeka, no to ne mora smetati tvojoj curici. Tebi će možda malo smetati dojenje zbog osjetljivosti bradavica u trudnoći, ali kako je curka već dosta velika, pretpostavljam da ne siše jako često.Važno je da paziš na prehranu, da se hraniš kvalitetno i paziš na unos vitamina i minerala, ali inače moguće je hraniti i bebu u buši i dijete svojim mlijekom bez problema.
  Što se tiče kontrakcija, moguće su, no to nije ništa neobično u trudnoći općenito, jer se iste kontrakcije javljaju i tijekom spolnih odnosa. Liječnik ginekolog će ti možda preporučiti da prestaneš dojiti,  iako nema znanstvenih dokaza koji to potkrepljuju, Zato, ako je trudnoća uredna odluka o tome hoćeš li nastaviti dojiti biti će tvoja. Postoje ipak neke situacije (poput krvarenja ili bolova) prilikom kojih treba poslušati savjet liječnika, no to i sama znaš.

  U zadnjim mjesecima trudnoće će se proizvoditi sve više kolostruma, a količina mlijeka će biti manja. Kolostrum može papati tvoja curka i opet će ga biti dovoljno za bebicu kada se rodi. Nakon poroda će  samo trebati paziti da se prvo namire bebine potrebe a tek onda starijeg djeteta.
  Što se tiče tandemskog dojenja, nakon poroda te ponovo čeka odluka o tome hoćeš li nastaviti dojiti oboje jer ćeš se možda osjećati iscrpljeno i zbunjeno zbog hormona. U svakom slučaju, na ovom forumu i Rodinim stranicama možeš pronaći mnogo iskustava i korisnih informacija koje će ti pomoći.
  Eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla a sigurno će ti se javiti koja od mama s konkretnim savjetima.

  Sretno i čestitke na trudnoći!  :Love:

----------


## winnerica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57249-D...-drugom-stanju

Ovdje imaš link za istu temu.

Isto dojim skoro 18 mj., a pred porodom sam s 3. bebom, želim tandemsko dojenje. Sretno!

----------


## katjenka

Hvala vam cure!


> Bok!
>   Čestitam ti na krasnom dojilačkom stažu.   Vidim da tražiš konkretna iskustva, no dok se ne jave mame koje su dojile tandemski, napisat ću ti samo par stvarčica... i preporučam ti ova dva tekstića, prvi o dojenju u trudnoći a drugi i o tandemaškom dojenju
> 
>   Za vrijeme trudnoće, odnosno drugog tromjesječja bi moglo doći do promjene u okusu i količini mlijeka, no to ne mora smetati tvojoj curici. Tebi će možda malo smetati dojenje zbog osjetljivosti bradavica u trudnoći, ali kako je curka već dosta velika, pretpostavljam da ne siše jako često.Važno je da paziš na prehranu, da se hraniš kvalitetno i paziš na unos vitamina i minerala, ali inače moguće je hraniti i bebu u buši i dijete svojim mlijekom bez problema.
>   Što se tiče kontrakcija, moguće su, no to nije ništa neobično u trudnoći općenito, jer se iste kontrakcije javljaju i tijekom spolnih odnosa. Liječnik ginekolog će ti možda preporučiti da prestaneš dojiti,  iako nema znanstvenih dokaza koji to potkrepljuju, Zato, ako je trudnoća uredna odluka o tome hoćeš li nastaviti dojiti biti će tvoja. Postoje ipak neke situacije (poput krvarenja ili bolova) prilikom kojih treba poslušati savjet liječnika, no to i sama znaš.
> 
>   U zadnjim mjesecima trudnoće će se proizvoditi sve više kolostruma, a količina mlijeka će biti manja. Kolostrum može papati tvoja curka i opet će ga biti dovoljno za bebicu kada se rodi. Nakon poroda će  samo trebati paziti da se prvo namire bebine potrebe a tek onda starijeg djeteta.
>   Što se tiče tandemskog dojenja, nakon poroda te ponovo čeka odluka o tome hoćeš li nastaviti dojiti oboje jer ćeš se možda osjećati iscrpljeno i zbunjeno zbog hormona. U svakom slučaju, na ovom forumu i Rodinim stranicama možeš pronaći mnogo iskustava i korisnih informacija koje će ti pomoći.
>   Eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla a sigurno će ti se javiti koja od mama s konkretnim savjetima.
> ...

----------


## Willow

evo, moj malac je sam od sebe prestao cicati s 18 mjeseci, ja sam bila ca. 4,5 mj. trudna

primjetila sam da je počeo smanjivati cicanje a zatim je jednom samo zaključio "NE"(ma) i odmahnuo ručicama i to je bilo to

možda bi prestao i neovisno o trudnoći a možda mu jednostavno nije pasalo više  :Wink:

----------


## Malamaya

evo ja dojim 25 mjeseci i trudna sam, u 35.tjednu. niti u jednom trenutku nisam imala nikakve komplikacije u vezi trudnoće, dapače bebač je popriilično velik, a mali sisonja napreduje i više nego dobro :Smile:  negdje na polovici trudnoće sam osjetila da mi se smanjila količina mlijeka ali njega to nije smetalo, samo je još malo više visio na cici, tu i tamo bi znao reć da mu je bljakava al mu nije palo na pamet da prestane cicat :Smile:  iskreno,mene nisu bolje bradavice (možda neko kratko vrijeme) ali bilo je dosta trenutaka kada mi je stvarno znao ić na živce i s tim smo se nekako borili, sada mi više ne smeta.
ono što se meni sad počelo događat su poprilično jake kontrakcije dok on doji, onako čak i bolne. pa sad mene zanima jel moguće da ću roditi nešto ranije? doduše i u prvoj trudnoći sam imala svakodnevne kontrakcije tako da uopće nisam prepoznala trudove, ali  ovaj put baš zabole. i da, ne javljaju se samo kad on doji, jave se i tokom dana, ali kad dojim onda obavezno.

----------


## frka

da ne otvaram novu temu...

prijateljica mi je dojila cijelu trudnocu i rodila kad joj je sin napunio 20 mjeseci. ovaj je put rodila sitničku bebicu od 2800g par dana prije termina, a sin se rodio s 4kg i u rodilištu su joj rekli da je ova beba tako sitna zbog dojenja. inače, dobila je 15kg u trudnoći i sigurna sam da se hranila kvalitetno i zdravo, a malac je cicao samo prije spavanja i ponekad po noći pa mi je nevjerovatno da je dojenje razlog što je beba manja... ili je to ipak moguće?

----------


## klokanica1506

:Unsure:  i ja sam rodila sitnu bebu s obzirom na starije, dojila puno, pa sad... ne znam... 
Navodno i dužina igra ulogu, ako je bila duga beba, a mršava (kao moja) to bi mogao biti dokaz o nedostatku hranjivih tvari.
Iako je moje mlađe poduplalo porođajnu težinu već s tri mjeseca.

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Trudna sam 3mj. i imamo sina koji je upravo napunio 3g. i obozava siku. Ono sto me brine je sto sam primjetila neke promijene u ponasanju  (tantrume) place, vice, hoce/nece ovo pa ono. 
1. Je li moguce da na to utjecu hormoni?
2. S obzirom da sikojica siki samo lijevu siku, brine me hoce li beba htjeti sikiti "nerazradjenu" desnu ili ce htjeti samo drugu iz koje vec dobro ide?Sto ce opet biti teze s obzirom da i veliki braco jos si 
Sa

----------


## zvon.cica

Evo i mene po prvi puta. Moj problem je sljedeći, dojim sad već 22 mjeseca, trudna sam i dojenje mi je postalo dosta neugodno. Prije nekih mjesec dana su prestali noćni podoji i to bez nekih problema. Ne bi htjela prestat dojiti, a ona još manje. Postoji li neko rješenje ili da stisnem zube u nadi da ipak neće tako biti cijelo vrijeme?

----------

